# Nether Howecleuch, Nr Moffat, Feb 2010



## JEP27 (May 16, 2010)

I haven't managed to post for a while (and may have forgotten what to do, so please forgive me if it is all wrong), so I've got a few visits to catch up on, here goes with the first one...

Can't find much info on this apart from both the farm and bungalow seem to have been compulsorily purchased during the construction of the M74 from Douglas to Gretna. I had passed it so many times whilst travelling up and down the motorway that eventually I decided to try and find it. We set off for what we thought would be a nice stroll with kids and dogs.... We walked for what seemed like miles and miles in the hope that it would appear round the next corner, also taking a few wrong turns which added to the length of the walk. Both houses were in a poor state. Anyway, on with some photos:

First the bungalow:

















The view towards the M74:






The farmhouse:































And the other various buildings around the farm:




































Thanks for looking.


----------



## RichardH (May 16, 2010)

I had a rotten week of work last week, and the coming week looks to be almost as busy. So with that in mind, what I want to say is this:

:arghh: Waaaaah! Want!

I can just see myself sitting at the door as the sun goes down, sipping at a jug of whisky, taking potshots at visitors. Yes, that would do very nicely, thankee. (Why, yes, I am a miserable old scrote who long ago abandoned any hope of happiness in this life. Thanks for noticing.)

All this to say, essentially, what a fabulous location, and a comprehensive collection of photos to record it.


----------



## Foxylady (May 18, 2010)

I love this! It's not so much the place itself, but the outbuildings and some of the images. The bit I want is the walled corner with what looks like an old oven or sink (or maybe even a barbecue! ) flanked by a bucket and lots of moss. All it needs are a few pots of herbs and it would make a great witchy garden! 
Nice find, JEP.


----------



## oldscrote (May 19, 2010)

RichardH said:


> I had a rotten week of work last week, and the coming week looks to be almost as busy. So with that in mind, what I want to say is this:
> 
> :arghh: Waaaaah! Want!
> 
> ...



Hey Richard there's only one old scrote allowed on this forum but I know what you mean,the ideal place for sittin sippin and thinkin.My thanks Jep for finding and sharing this beautiful spot.


----------



## RichardH (May 19, 2010)

I keep coming back to that photo looking down on the motorway. It's the best landscape shot I've seen for ages.



oldscrote said:


> Hey Richard there's only one old scrote allowed on this forum but I know what you mean,the ideal place for sittin sippin and thinkin.



And shootin. Don't forget the shootin. And playin the pianey (Richard's Law states that there must be a derelict piano in there somewhere)

Sincerely,
The slightly younger scrote.


----------

